# [SOLVED] Installing EAW Gold Pack



## bronzelong (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey there.

I recently bought the Empire at War Gold Pack. I do own the first orginal game Empire at war. Im pretty that isn't the problem tho. but whenever i put the disk into the computer it automactically goes to this screen.(utility broken img).

I think it may have to do with the 1.5 patch update for the orginal game because it i started having trouble with the first game as well but i have tried uninstalling it hoping to take the patch with but apparently it doesn't. :4-dontkno 

Any thoughts?


----------



## bronzelong (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Installing EAW Gold Pack*

Now when i play the orginal one it doesnt work. i click to play the campaign, it immediately goes to the desktop and then D3D9 application comes up. what does that mean?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Installing EAW Gold Pack*

Hello and welcome to TSF
Empire at War is a bit old game, maybe it's not compatible with Vista
right click on the game's shortcut and choose Compatibility, select Windows XP SP2, also make sure to check "Run as Administrator"


----------



## bronzelong (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Installing EAW Gold Pack*

Awesome! it worked for the first game. Thanks!  but what the Gold pack? I still get the Game Launch stopped working thing for the Gold Pack.


----------



## bronzelong (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Installing EAW Gold Pack*

I got it to work. thanks for the tip about setting it to xp sp2 and administrator. i got the expansion to work  thanks again.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Installing EAW Gold Pack*

Glad to hear it works, kindly mark the thread as solved. Have fun gaming.


----------

